# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Almaraz contrata a 1200 personas para los trabajos de recarga de su Unidad II

## Jonasino

> Ayer se procedió al desacoplamiento programado de la Unidad II de la central nuclear de Almaraz para iniciar la parada de recarga de combustible y mantenimiento general. Durante dicha parada, que tendrá una duración de 41 días, se realizarán más de 9000 actividades planificadas.
> 
> Para esta recarga se han contratado los servicios de más de 70 empresas especializadas que emplearán a 1.200 trabajadores adicionales a la plantilla habitual de la central, la mayoría de Extremadura. Estos profesionales han recibido la formación adecuada a las actividades a realizar en la planta, enfocada a la prevención de riesgos laborales y a evitar el error humano en la ejecución de los trabajos programados.
> 
> Además de los trabajos propios de recarga de combustible y mantenimiento general se continuará con la implantación de modificaciones de diseño vinculadas a compromisos con el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN).
> 
> Como nuevas actividades incluidas en esta recarga se encuentran las relacionadas con el programa de Inspección en Servicio y, entre ellas, destacan:
> 
>     Inspección por ultrasonidos de las penetraciones de la tapa de la vasija
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...e-su-unidad-ii

----------


## termopar

Espero que aprovechen la parada para revisar las unidades defectuosas suministradas por Areva,... pero nunca se sabe, no hay mayor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

----------


## Jonasino

Puffff...............

----------

F. Lázaro (17-nov-2016)

----------

